# Buddy's Skyline R33



## Yaklich (Dec 27, 2005)

It's a 1993 Skyline GTS.. he also owns a Civic SiRII and owned a Toyota Trueno. He's stationed in Japan for 6 years in the marines, so hopefully he buys some badass cars while he's there :thumbup:


----------



## ECR33goose (Dec 31, 2005)

he's on okinawa, possibly camp foster. i think i may have seen that car before.

way you can tell it's okinawa, is because the plate says "okinawa" in kanji, right infront of the 301. mine says it too


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

too bad you wont really get that in the states unless you gut it and ship the car and the rest of the car seperately and then get all the paperwork.


----------



## ECR33goose (Dec 31, 2005)

don't underestimate how much money we make while deployed. :thumbup:


admitidly it will take more than one deployment to save up the money to have it shipped back, i'm going to be in for more than 6 years, and 2 years while here in japan.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ECR33goose said:


> don't underestimate how much money we make while deployed. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> admitidly it will take more than one deployment to save up the money to have it shipped back, i'm going to be in for more than 6 years, and 2 years while here in japan.


Money isn't an option here. It only takes 2k to ship a car to the US. But if you want it US legal, its not happening.


----------



## Yaklich (Dec 27, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> Money isn't an option here. It only takes 2k to ship a car to the US. But if you want it US legal, its not happening.


I know of a company that will import the car, get it legalized for PA use and then I get it... but it costs ~$8k if I remember correctly. Not worth it IMO, unless you're getting a GT-R :thumbup:


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> Money isn't an option here. It only takes 2k to ship a car to the US. But if you want it US legal, its not happening.


2K that is a scary amount! must be using a rip off company at that price. Last car i shipped to florida cost me $900.00 on a RoRo


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

Just gut the engine, tranny and doors etc and ship like that...as a kit car...Not ethical i know but you can have the car titled as a kit car etc


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Pity its NA 
Very nice condition though, nice paint


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

skylineimports said:


> 2K that is a scary amount! must be using a rip off company at that price. Last car i shipped to florida cost me $900.00 on a RoRo


i haven't shipped one, but that is the normal amt i see.


But you are right, gutting the car is the only way to get the car over here. You can bring it over as a rolling chasis and reassemble it. Its NOT US legal, but it will pass as a DD. I just believe you can transfer titles or anything like that. YOu will need to obtain an HS-7 form and have DOT approve it.


----------



## killrmack (Nov 30, 2005)

Love the front end see it every morning on my brothers 95 240


----------



## Yaklich (Dec 27, 2005)

ECR33goose said:


> he's on okinawa, possibly camp foster. i think i may have seen that car before.
> 
> way you can tell it's okinawa, is because the plate says "okinawa" in kanji, right infront of the 301. mine says it too


Hmm.. you might know him. Frank Vest, he's in the marines? Tall Irish lookin guy. He's always rippin it up in his SiRII. This car is actually driven daily by his wife.

He's selling it too, since the wife wants an SUV


----------



## ECR33goose (Dec 31, 2005)

i see the car just about everyday around base, but i havn't actually met him. if you talk to him anytime soon, tell him to check out www.rccaokinawa.com. it's a forum/car club/whatever based here on the island, and they've all got some pretty nice cars.


----------



## Yaklich (Dec 27, 2005)

" everyone knows the infamous junkyard racer with the honduh " he says haha. his name is junkyardracer on that site.


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

skylineimports said:


> 2K that is a scary amount! must be using a rip off company at that price. Last car i shipped to florida cost me $900.00 on a RoRo


 If this is how much you pay to ship the car how much would it be to ship just an engine? and can you get engines?


----------



## Yaklich (Dec 27, 2005)

engines dont cost nearly as much to ship, you can get them relatively cheap if you've got connections.


----------

